# Synaptics Touchpad Driver Problem?



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Touchpad just stopped working while I was using it. Here's what's going on:

Fn + F7 does nothing
Synaptics ps/2 Port Touchpad shows in Device manager, however it is hidden and has a yellow exclamation point. Error code: This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24).

I have updated the drivers from the Gateway website by first uninstalling the drivers that were present. No go. I then updated the drivers from the synaptics website via the same method, nothing. I've tried searching for a driver via device manager....nothing.

As I mentioned, I tried Fn+F7 and nothing happened. Also I notice that the driver software is not loading in the tray like it used to and I can't even make it run by trying to open the .exe file.

Any ideas? I've been searching for an answer for this for a while with no luck.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

uninstall the drivers then reboot and use the ones that came with your laptop


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't think of that, I just found the disk and I'll let you know if it works.

Thanks Aly!


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

your welcome here to help


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok quick update..... the disk that came with my laptop is a recovery disk and I don't seem to be able to pull drivers from it.

On another note, I uninstalled the drivers in add/remove programs and also removed the device from device driver. When I rebooted the computer the touchpad is listed in Device Manager but is no longer hidden. It's using the Microsoft drivers but still gets the yellow exclamation point with the error code: This device cannot start. (Code 10).

Now what?


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok can you give the make and model of pc


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Gateway MT6730 running Vista32.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok uninstall the drivers
reboot
download the driver from gateway
http://support.gateway.com/support/...Touchpad DriverVersion: 9.2.3.0&uid=214346090
reboot
if still not working try fn+ f7

aly369


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

I have done that.....when I tried to download the driver it says it already exists on my desktop. I'm overwriting and am going to try it anyway, but I seriously doubt it will work.

I've tried Fn+F7 many times....but I'll reboot with the new driver and try it again.

How frustrating is this touchpad??? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea it is stupid


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I did just as you said. When I rebooted I unplugged my usb mouse and nothing. Tried Fn+F7 before I replugged in the usb mouse and nothing happened. 

Now in Device manager it's back to being hidden with the same error code as before: This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24).


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

download this
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9bb87e/n/US6018XP_2_zip
save where you want to go to divice manager and click update drive software 
then click browse for software on my computer then find the file were you saved it and click on the inf file and click ok then next 
then reboot 
try it now


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll do it now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Sigh.....

"The best driver for your software is already installed" "Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date".


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

uninstall it then try it


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Alrighty. Will do.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

please work


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Still working on it. In the meantime I found a gateway driver recovery program that was loaded on the computer. Installed the original driver software and rebooted but it still didn't work. It's kinda strange cause now even though I tried to recover the Gateway driver it still seems to be using Microsoft's driver.

Now I'm off to finish installing your suggestion. Here's the error for this one:

*Description:*
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 10.
*Problem signature:*
Problem Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architecture: x86
Hardware Id: ACPI\SYN0405
Setup class GUID: {4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP problem code: 0000000A
Driver name: i8042prt.sys
Driver version: 6.0.6001.18000
Driver date: 01-19-2008
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm "the best software for your device is already installed"

Shoot.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

try system restore and restore your pc to an earlier date


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried that when it first happened and it didn't work.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

hmmm try the my driver for my touch pad (we have the same touch pad
http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/support/downloads.html
type in the search box v5535
then click on windows vista

then go to touch pad 
download it 
unistall the old drivers 
dont reboot install the new ones
reboot


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Here I go.....


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

please gateway WORK!


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Still working on it....making a driver restore disk from the Gateway program I found on the puter.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea so have you fixed it ?? im a bit confused


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Naw not fixed, just trying my best to try to use the driver that came with the computer before I do anything drastic. LOL


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

It didn't come with driver disks but I found a program on the computer that allows me to create the original driver disks. So I thought I'd try that first.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea try that


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Almost have the disks created, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

ok


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

any thing?


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Crap. Same old same old. I got the disks created and made sure the old drivers were gone and installed.

When I rebooted I get a PS/2 compatible mouse in Device Manager. No mention of Synaptics it's still using Microsoft and is hidden yet again.

I also meant to mention that there are no hardware conflicts.

I guess I might as well give up. 

Error code:

*Description:
*Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 24.
*Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architecture: x86
Hardware Id: ACPI\SYN0405
Setup class GUID: {4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP problem code: 00000018
Driver name: i8042prt.sys
Driver version: 6.0.6001.18000
Driver date: 01-19-2008
OS Version: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea or reinstall windows have you got a live cd ?


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Live cd? I have a system restore cd, is that what you mean?


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

read this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD

you can get one anywere
i will not be replying tonight as i am tierd 
i will get back to you tomorrow 
bye

alex (aly369)


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh ok. Never heard of it, guess I'm waaaay out of the loop. LOL

Thank you so much for spending so much time with me and my problem today, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## dookiehitokiri (Nov 19, 2008)

If your driver is correctly installed: go to your control panel, go to system maintenance, go to performance info and tools, click manage start up programs, scroll down thru the page, locate synaptics, then Right click then click START UP TYPE, it should show permitted. close it.

on your desktop, do a Right click,click mouse pointers, then click device settings(it should show with the synaptic icon), then click ANIMATED TRAY ICON IN TASK BAR. Reboot .

I hope it works coz it worked for me with the same annoying code 24, synaptics touchpad driver dilema.


----------



## OMyStarz (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have those options in Vista (at least not in the same place you describe) but I searched around and found what you were talking about. Unfortunately it didn't work, but I surely thank you for taking the time to post. 

I'm still trying to find a workaround without having to backup and reinstall from the restore disk that came with the laptop. If I do find a solution I will be sure to post it here.


----------

